# Launching at Williamstown Vic



## oldandbent (Feb 11, 2008)

Want to head down to Williamstown in the near future and wonder about the best launching spots. a lot of area around there is pay parking? :? :? . Help will be greatly appreciated.♠


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

oldandbent said:


> Want to head down to Williamstown in the near future and wonder about the best launching spots. a lot of area around there is pay parking? :? :? . Help will be greatly appreciated.♠


If you're going to launch off the beach at Williamstown, you haven't got much choice other than to get a ticket. Having said that, it depends what time you are going to fish. I'm lucky in that I have a residents parking permit, but the other guys didn't bother with a ticket the other day because we finished up eary in the morning. You could park down one of the nearby residential streets, but then you'd have to trolley the yak a fair way. THis is a good launch spot for the Jawbone area including the crystals, and up towards the footy ground.

WE used to be able to park just off Battery Rd when fishing the backbeach. That area has now been taken away from us. I have been parking in Railway Tce and walking the yak about 150m down the bike path to the launch site. You cross Battery Rd at the pedestrian crossing. There is a timber bench just to left, and the launch site is just left of that again. If you haven't launched there before, it can be a bit tricky, so it can pay to just go for a drive one day and check it out. You should be able to make out the path between the reef. This is a good launch site for fishing between the breakwater and the footy ground and also along the shipping channel.










Another launch site is the little boat ramp at Parsons Marina on The Strand. It's to the right hand side of The Anchorage Restaurant. It has a locked swinging gate across it, but the yaks can be wheeled underneath it easily. This gives you access to the warmies, the rivermouth, the moored boats, the marinas and piers, and it's not too far to get out passed the breakwall.










Now, where were you trolling up those big snaps on h/bs? :lol:

Cheers.


----------

